# Recurrent miscarriage clinic St Mary's



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I'm due to attend the recurrent miscarriage clinic at St Mary's in London. I'm just looking info as to what to expect at our initial appointment 

Thanks 

Jillyhen


----------



## HoneyHedgehog (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi jillyhen, 

I'm so sorry to hear that you are having to go to the recurrent miscarriage clinic. I've just had my first appointment myself at St Mary's in Manchester. Basically there was a consultation to discuss my history followed straight away by some blood tests. I think there were 5-6 in total. I can't remember what they were all for but they included testing for sticky blood syndrome, ceoliacs disease, progesterone levels and, chromosomal abnormalities. I think you will also need to have a blood test on day two of your period and a pelvic scan to look for fibroids, follicles and any abnormalities of the womb, tubes etc.  the results take about 3 months to come back.

I hope this helps and good luck with your appointment😊


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi jilly

I was under the recurrent mc clinic at st Mary's london.  Who is it you will be seeing ?

My initial appointment was a consultation going over past history/ IVF notes to date etc. followed by some blood tests. I also had about 5 or 6 done so they test for quite a bit. My results were back pretty speedily but we went as private patients as couldn't bear to wait. ! I think they are very good there- although they do not believe in immune issues !

Good luck and hope everything works out for you x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

I have all the blood tests done over here plus hysterocopy. I am hoping the consultant has put all on the referral. Im panicking a bit as ive put on a bit of weight since i lost the baby last summer and finding it hard to shift.

Jillyhen


----------

